# L'après 11-Septembre



## tilt

Salut,

Ce fil dérive d'une discussion commencée là.
Nous en sommes venus à nous demander comment il convenait d'orthographier "l'après 11-Septembre" (cette graphie est celle que je propose).
Avec ou sans tiret entre après et 11 ? Entre 11 et Septembre ? Avec ou sans majuscule à Septembre ?

Pour ma part, je me base sur la règle d'écriture des noms de rue qui demande qu'on écrive _rue du 11-Novembre_. Je suis à peu près sûr du S majuscule, mais pas spécialement du tiret. D'un autre côté, JeanDeSponde, francophone reconnu d'utilité publique, propose _l'après-11 septembre. _La vérité serait-elle ailleurs ?

Est-ce que quelqu'un aurait quelque certitude là-dessus ?
Merci.


----------



## Yvan 6

Salut tilt,

  Pas de certitude, mais on écrit " 14 juillet" et " 11 novembre"


----------



## JeanDeSponde

L'après-midi, l'après-guerre, l'après-Chirac
et
Le 11 septembre (je n'ai jamais vu de tiret pour une date).
Donc
L'après-11 septembre.
C'est très logique, aurait dit ma prof de français de grand-mère.
Il est vrai qu'elle ajoutait, logiquement, qu'il y avait souvent des exceptions...
Mais là le cas me paraît clair.


----------



## DaniL

Salut,

Je viens de découvrir un titre intéressant sur Yahoo :

" Le calendrier de l'après-6 mai ".

Ca pourrait servir d'une référence, bien que ce site internet ne soit pas vraiment l'Académie française...
​


----------



## Darietta

Et pour ce qui concerne la majuscule? 
Moi, j'ai toujours écrit les mois sans la majuscule...mais en italien on l'utilise par exemple...


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Darietta said:


> Et pour ce qui concerne la majuscule?
> Moi, j'ai toujours écrit les mois sans la majuscule...mais en italien on l'utilise par exemple...


En français, règle simple : pas de majuscule pour les dates.


----------



## tilt

JeanDeSponde said:


> En français, règle simple : pas de majuscule pour les dates.


Oui mais là il ne s'agit pas d'une date, il s'agit d'une locution qui devient nom propre. _La révolution _est un nom commun, qui ne prend donc pas de majuscule. Pourtant, quand on écrit _la Révolution_, on sait tout de suite de laquelle on parle.
De la même façon, je serais très étonné qu'en pareil cas, aucune marque typographique ne vienne indiquer qu'on ne ne parle pas de n'importe quel 11 septembre, mais bel et bien de celui de 2001.

Quant à l''internet, il vaut mieux éviter de le prendre comme référence en effet, quand on voit combien l'orthographe est une science mal connue même dans les médias officiels (comme par exemple l'abréviation _3e_, mal écrite dans 90 % des cas).


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour les autres dates mémorables (14 juillet 1789, 8 mai 1945, 11 novembre 1918, etc.) il n'est jamais employé de majuscule non plus.
S'il fallait marquer le côté américain du 11 septembre, pourquoi alors ne pas simplement dire _9/11_?

Ou alors, innovons : mettons une majuscule au premier "1" de 11 septembre !


----------



## geve

JeanDeSponde said:


> En français, règle simple : pas de majuscule pour les dates.


Oui, mais là, il ne s'agit pas de n'importe quelle date... Ce n'est plus une date, mais le nom d'un événement en fait. C'est ce fil du forum français-anglais qui m'avait convaincue.


----------



## Yvan 6

le 14 juillet, 11 novembre, 8 mai, sont aussi des évenements..


----------



## geve

Yvan 6 said:


> le 14 juillet, 11 novembre, 8 mai, sont aussi des évenements..


Ben ce serait plutôt des dates auxquelles on célèbre un événement... non ? Quand on dit "le 14 juillet", c'est du 14 juillet de l'année en cours dont on parle, et pas du 14 juillet 1789. Quand on dit "le 11 s/Septembre", c'est du 11 septembre 2001 dont on parle.


----------



## Yvan 6

Je ne comprends plus, vous écrivez , plus haut à propos du 11 septembre "Ce n'est plus une date mais le nom d'un évenement...." et pour le 14 juillet "c'est une date à laquelle on célèbre un événement..."


----------



## geve

Yvan 6 said:


> Je ne comprends plus, vous écrivez , plus haut à propos du 11 septembre "Ce n'est plus une date mais le nom d'un évenement...." et pour le 14 juillet "c'est une date à laquelle on célèbre un événement..."


On dit "le 11 s/Septembre"* comme on dirait "les attentats du 11 septembre". "Le 11 s/Septembre" suffit à évoquer un 11 septembre précis, celui de 2001, et les événements qui se sont produits ce jour-là. C'est presqu'un nom propre en fait, c'est ce que j'essayais de dire.

Je n'ai pas l'impression de voir "le 14 juillet" ou "le 8 mai" utilisé de cette façon-là. Il me semble que pour se référer aux événements de ces dates, on écrira "Le sentiment révolutionnaire né avec la prise de la Bastille...", ou "Le sentiment révolutionnaire apparu le 14 juillet 1789..." ; plutôt que "Le sentiment révolutionnaire né le 14 juillet...".** Mais c'est peut-être parce que ce sont des dates plus reculées et qu'il faut désormais leur adjoindre l'année pour être sûr d'être compris ! ...


* je continue à laisser le choix de la minuscule ou de la majuscule, puisqu'on n'a pas tranché. 
** Et si on le faisait, on pourrait se poser la question de la majuscule à "juillet", aussi.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Alors disons "l'après-11 septembre 2001".
Mais le débarquement, c'est "le 6 juin", même si on ne dit pas 1944.
Et je ne crois pas que les lePenistes (où mettre la majuscule ?) ou les socialistes parlent du "21 Avril", mais du "21 avril", ou du "21 avril 2002"...

Au risque de me répéter, je ne vois aucun autre exemple de date en français avec une majuscule, qu'elle soit propice ou fatale, proche ou lointaine.
S'il faut à tout pris connoter le côté américain, il est bien plus compréhensible de dire (même en français) "le 9/11" ou "le naïne et les veunes".


----------



## geve

Bon, je ne vais pas me battre sur la majuscule, je n'y tiens pas plus que ça.  Je suis d'accord qu'on ne met pas de majuscule aux dates normalement, mais il en est de même pour les noms communs, alors si ceux-ci peuvent occasionnellement prendre la majuscule pour désigner des événements précis (_la Révolution, les Trente Glorieuses_ comme cité dans le fil que j'ai posté plus haut), pourquoi pas les dates ?


JeanDeSponde said:


> S'il faut à tout pris connoter le côté américain, il est bien plus compréhensible de dire (même en français) "le 9/11" ou "le naïne et les veunes".


Là, en revanche, je ne suis pas d'accord.  Dans ce fil il s'agit de ce qu'on _écrit_ et non de ce qu'on dit, ou bien on ne se poserait pas la question de la majuscule... Et je trouve "l'après 9/11" franchement illisible.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Ce n'est pas que je m'oppose par principe à la majuscule - mais le problème ne se pose QUE pour cette date (le 9/11) des attentats aux US, et il me semble que la majuscule n'apparaît alors que par similitude avec l'écriture AE/BE des mois, et non à cause de l'importance de la date.

Alors qu'effectivement les noms communs prennent facilement une majuscule (p. ex. la célèbre "Histoire avec un grand H") quand ils sont mis en exergue.

Quand à la graphie 9/11, elle a été popularisé par le film/documentaire de Michael Moore, et sera bientôt presque aussi compréhensible que "objection, votre honneur" !

OK, mon "naïne et les veunes" était un (pauvre) hommage à Queneau et sa manie de sonoriser les acronymes...

Mon préféré reste "l'après-11 septembre"; ou "l'après-11 septembre 2001" !


----------



## geve

JeanDeSponde said:


> Ce n'est pas que je m'oppose par principe à la majuscule - mais le problème ne se pose QUE pour cette date [...]


Pourtant...


tilt said:


> Pour ma part, je me base sur la règle d'écriture des noms de rue qui demande qu'on écrive _rue du 11-Novembre_.


On commence à tourner en rond.  D'autres avis seraient bénéfiques.


----------



## JeanDeSponde

Pour la graphie de noms de rue, j'avoue mon incompétence.
Si c'était le cas - et je ne vois pas pourquoi Tilt aurait tort- alors ce serait la seule exception que je connaisse. Mais une première exception pouvant ouvrir la porte à d'autre, je m'attends à tout.
OK donc pour la "rue du 11-Septembre" - en priant pour qu'on n'aie jamais à nommer une "rue de l'Après-11-Septembre" !


----------



## tilt

JeanDeSponde said:


> Ou alors, innovons : mettons une majuscule au premier "1" de 11 septembre !


----------



## itka

Il y a un peu partout en France des "rue du 4 a/Août"...(qu'est-ce qui s'est passé déjà le 4 août ?)... Quelqu'un ne voudrait pas aller voir comment c'est écrit ?  Il n'y en a pas chez moi...


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

Je suis sûre d'avoir vu aussi "rue du 4 Septembre" et "rue du 8 Mai"...
Mais j'ai bien peur que ça ne prouve rien !


----------



## itka

(...)

Je pense que sur les plaques, ils ont dû l'écrire correctement... Ils ont sûrement consulté d'éminents grammairiens !


----------



## KaRiNe_Fr

itka said:


> [...]
> Je pense que sur les plaques, ils ont dû l'écrire correctement... Ils ont sûrement consulté d'éminents grammairiens !


Permets-moi d'en douter aussi.  D'ailleurs, les plaques sont souvent écrites tout en majuscules...  (cf. ici ou là...)


----------



## mickaël

D'après le Pièges & Difficultés de la langue française :

Lorsque l'on parle de l'évènement, il faut utiliser la majuscule et le trait d'union :
*Le 21-Septembre* (= Proclamation de Première République) et naissance de l'autre
*Le 11-Novembre *(= l'armistice du 11 novembre 1918)

Lorsqu'il ne s'agit que de la date, on l'écrit sans majuscule ou trait d'union :
*Le 21 septembre *(de telle ou telle année)*
Le 11 novembre *(de telle ou telle année)

Donc* l'après 11-Septembre*, en principe ?


----------



## tilt

(...)

Ceci dit, les plaques sur les noms de rues ne respectent pas toujours à la lettre (pas souvent, même), les règles subtiles du français écrit.


----------



## geve

KaRiNe_Fr said:


> Permets-moi d'en douter aussi.  D'ailleurs, les plaques sont souvent écrites tout en majuscules...  (cf. ici ou là...)


Dans l'index de mon plan de Paris, il est indiqué "Rue du Quatre Septembre", par exemple... Mais je suis d'accord que ça ne prouve rien : on trouve aussi la "Place des Cinq Martyrs du Lycée Buffon" - majuscules à tous les mots, donc.


mickaël said:


> D'après le Pièges & Difficultés de la langue française :
> 
> Lorsque l'on parle de l'évènement, il faut utiliser la majuscule et le trait d'union :
> *Le 21-Septembre* (= Proclamation de Première République) et naissance de l'autre
> *Le 11-Novembre *(= l'armistice du 11 novembre 1918)
> 
> Lorsqu'il ne s'agit que de la date, on l'écrit sans majuscule ou trait d'union :
> *Le 21 septembre *(de telle ou telle année)
> *Le 11 novembre *(de telle ou telle année)
> 
> Donc* l'après 11-Septembre*, en principe ?


Ben voilà ! Merci Mickaël. 
_*L'après-11-Septembre*_, plutôt ? (cf. les premiers posts de ce fil) Ton bouquin fait-il référence à l'usage des tirets après "après" ?


----------



## tilt

mickaël said:


> D'après le Pièges & Difficultés de la langue française :
> 
> Lorsque l'on parle de l'évènement, il faut utiliser la majuscule et le trait d'union :
> *Le 21-Septembre* (= Proclamation de Première République) et naissance de l'autre
> *Le 11-Novembre *(= l'armistice du 11 novembre 1918)
> 
> Lorsqu'il ne s'agit que de la date, on l'écrit sans majuscule ou trait d'union :
> *Le 21 septembre *(de telle ou telle année)*
> Le 11 novembre *(de telle ou telle année)


  
Qu'elle n'y soit pas ou que j'aie mal cherché, je n'ai pas trouvé cette précision dans mon propre dico miracle (serait-il incomplet? )...



mickaël said:


> Donc* l'après 11-Septembre*, en principe ?


Non, plutôt l'*après-11-Septembre*, puisque qu'on met un trait d'union à après-guerre, après-midi, après-ski...


----------

